# "Hot Roll Mix" Where can I get it?



## KIMMYM73

Can anyone tell me where I can find "hot roll mix"? I am at a loss! I am new to bread baking, but I found this awesome looking recipe in one of my cooking mags that calls for hot roll mix. I know I can make it myself, which I did do, but the recipe calls for a 16oz box of roll mix....How much of my homemade mix (I know this sounds dumb ) do I use and how much yeast? I was experimenting with the hot roll mix I made and made (tried to make ) pan rolls today.........they were the heaviest things I have ever had! Yuck!! Although, I brushed them with egg yolks and the top crust of them was great with a little butter. Anyway, I made a braid out of some of the mix also, I have not baked it yet but it really looks pretty. I sprinkled it with parm cheese and garlic powder, we will see how that turns out. Any suggestions will be much appreciated! By the way I think I have read every thread in the 'bread' forum, so alot of my questions have been answered! Thanks


----------



## Alix

Here is a recipe for Hot Roll Mix.

Do you weigh your dry ingredients or use cups? 16oz is roughly 2 cups. As to the yeast I would use about 1.5tsp for that amount of flour or hot roll mix. Read that link I posted, it will give you some idea of proportions for what you want to make.


----------



## KIMMYM73

Thank you so much, I am going to go to that site right now. I only bought a 3 pack of yeast, would you recommed using rapid rise or the yeast that I bought before? I guess I am off to the store for more yeast. This is going to be a very interesting evening full of bread making!!!


----------



## KIMMYM73

I use either method of measuring the ingredients out, but with as far as the roll mix, I figured I should just weigh out 16 oz of it. I just wanted a little reinforcement!  Off for yeast.


----------



## KIMMYM73

I went to that site and that is the recipe I found as well! I cut it in half, but now I realize I should have just made the whole thing, I already used what I made!


----------



## Alix

I like fast rise yeast myself, and I measure mine in cups personally. 

Kimmy, where are you? Is it somewhere humid or dry? Sometimes that has an effect on your bread.


----------



## KIMMYM73

I am in SE Pa, and as a matter of fact it is quite a crappy, rainy day!


----------



## kadesma

KIMMYM73 said:
			
		

> I am in SE Pa, and as a matter of fact it is quite a crappy, rainy day!


Kimmy,
you will find that on rainy days or overcast days,bread making gets quite touchy. On days like these, you have to knead a little more and baby the dough a little more than on a bright sunny day. Why I don't know, but from all the bread making I've done the ones made with sunshine gave me the best loaves. The hot roll mix you speak of is found in the boxed cake mix aisle of the store. I've used it and for pizza, rolls, rolled breads filled with meat and cheese it's wonderful. But for bread, I like making it and doing the whole thing myself. Kind of lets me get rid of the things bothering me and then makes me feel as if I'd done something special.  Good luck in your efforts.
kadesma


----------



## KIMMYM73

KADESMA, 
I know the mix SHOULD be in the cake aisle, but,,,, not one store in my area carries it. I emailed Pillsbury to see what was going on with it, still waiting for a reply. One of the stores I went to said they discontinued it, we will see.


----------



## valerie1299

I find my hot roll mix at Walmart.  I haven't bought it for a few months so I'm not sure if they still sell it or not.   I can't imagine why they wouldn't sell it.  I was visiting the pillbury site just now and they don't even list it as one of their products!  I use it when I make Bierock.  It also makes fantastic cinnamon rolls!!


----------

